# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  AEGON chat 4 ans hyper sociable à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* AEGON
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268600171967
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Aegon est un minou noir et blanc né le 01/09/17. Trouvé quand il avait environ 3 semaines avec sa soeur (déjà adoptée), arrivé inconscient il a fallu le réanimer, il est passé tout près de la mort. Il a longtemps gardé un petit gabarit et sa croissance a été longue mais maintenant c'est un beau loulou même s'il reste un peu plus petit que la moyenne. On a attendu d'être sûrs qu'il n'avait pas de pathologie consécutive à ses soucis de santé étant petit avant de le proposer à l'adoption. Il est calme et méfiant quand il ne connaît pas, mais câlin quand il est en confiance. C'est un chat sociable et joueur qui a absolument besoin de la compagnie d'autres chats ; un copain chat sympa dans son futur foyer est donc demandé ; il s'entend aussi très bien avec les chiens. 

Pucé (250268600171967), vacciné, testé FIV/FELV négatif, castré et déparasité interne/externe
Visible près de Pacy sur Eure (27120) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades


*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

Aegon est maintenant en FA à côté de Pacy/Eure

----------


## girafe

Aegon s'est bien adapté en FA avec Sashimi et d'autres copains chats
il attend une famille

----------


## girafe



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## doriant



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Le bel Aegon attend toujours sa famille

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mignon

----------


## girafe

Coucou c'est Aegon, je viens juste d'avoir 4 ans,  je suis un beau chat en pleine forme (pourtant j'ai eu un début de vie difficile) et absolument adorable, câlin, joueur. Il faut me laisser le temps de m'acclimater mais je suis sympa avec tout le monde et j'aimerais trouver une super famille avec des copains.                                                            Aegon est pucé (250268600171967), vacciné, testé FIV/FELV négatif, castré et déparasité interne/externe. Adoptable dans toute la France

Contact : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

Coucou de Aegon qui est toujours a l'adoption ! Il est adorable, pot de colle, très sociable et n'a pas de handicap ni de pathologie. Il était arrivé bébé dans le coma suite a un très mauvais état. Avec sa sœur Daenerys adoptée.
Retrouvez sa fiche complète sur : Association Handi'Cats - Adoptions .
Le contact UNIQUE est : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------

